# Pompano jigs



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

I just saw the first ever fishing show on TV covering Pompano. They recommended picking out the live fleas with orange egg cases and using only those. Also, I did not know pompano like to suck out the orange eggs and leave the rest.



Anyway, they added a scented small chartreuse strip of artificial bait to the hook on the jig but I failed to hear what brand it was. Is there a Gulp product anyone would recommend for this purpose?


----------



## 4 dog (Nov 24, 2007)

I just caught part of that show but it looked like it might have been the Gulp Fish Fry. According to the Berkley website it comes in jars in 1" and 2" lengths in Chartreuse and other colors.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Why not just use a little orange gulp sandflea?


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

Anybody seen these? What do you think? 



http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php?k=266438&sk=266349&p=PURGPFE-CH%20(1102715)


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

http://www.berkley-fishing.com/prod.php?k=266438&sk=266349&p=PURGPFE-CH (1102715)


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Well I made the link live, but im not sure it went to what you were hoping.

I have used orange gulp sand fleas in the surf before with no luck, but have caught mingos on them offshore.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

see Garbo on here and get some conner jigs and youll be set.


----------

